# FREE Sears 46" snow Thrower



## roconi (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a Sears 46"front mount ,2 stage snow thrower (Model nunber-- 842.242569) that fits a Sears GT 22.5HP V-Twinn.tractor. The snow thrower works, and I am giving it away to anyone that can use it. I have become too old to use it, and I am clearing out my garage. So if you have the right size Sears tractor -- you can have it NO CHARGE.

Reply, if you are interested and we can arrange for you to pick it up.

roconi


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Roconi,

Where about are you located?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

*46" Snow thrower*

Hi Roconi,

Where about are you located?


----------



## roconi (Oct 17, 2014)

HI ftorleans
In Maine, near Bangor.in a town named Hermon. 
Let me know if you are still interested.
Roconi


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello Roconi,

Wow, Maine!!! that's a little too far for me. I'm sure someone closer to you will respond. Thank you and have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## UncleJimmy67 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello, I was wondering if the snowblower attachment was still available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

